# Levco Stump Grinders



## bradsully (Jun 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where i could get teeth for a levco stump grinder? I've heard they are out of business but is there another company making replacement parts? Any help would be much appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 16, 2005)

Larry White has parts and teeth, or at least did when I contacted them a few years ago.
White's Machining & Tool Svc
1459 Hwy 163
Wynne, AR 72396
(870) 238-9151

For teeth only, Leonardi has them also.


----------



## bradsully (Jun 29, 2005)

i tried calling this number but it was someones house, could you have mis printed it.


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 30, 2005)

I copied and pasted the address and phone number from my MS Outlook contacts. I am pretty sure it was right. Maybe he went out of business or retired. Leonardi still makes teeth. Levco teeth are listed on their website.
http://www.leonardimfg.com/Teeth.html


----------



## Stumper (Jul 2, 2005)

Brad,-Yes it Mr. White's house. Larry was the Foreman for Levco. When the owner shut it down he allowed Larry to take over the tooth business. It has been over a year since my Dad ordered from him but he was active at that time-In Fact he actually helped my Dad put a new engine in his HD45-. If you can't reach Mr White, I have always found Leonardi excellent to deal with.


----------

